# Rhythmbox prosba o dodanie flagi use

## wolk

Przy instalacji rhythmboxa w ebuildzie podczas konfiguracji(./configure) jest podana flalga --with-cd-burner niestetny nie ma odpowiadajacej jej flagi use, a flaga ta wciąga do zależności nautilus-cd-burner, który z kolei wciąga mase innych pakietów(dokładnie 33). Teraz mam pytanko gdzie moge zgłosić prośbę o dodanie odpowiedniej flagi use?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak to mówią developerzy 'A zrób se sam!' zrob sobie walsny overlay, dodaj tam zmodowanego ebuilda i tyle.

----------

## mbar

nie "zrób se sam", tylko dodaj prośbę na bugs.gentoo.org, ten pakiet ma przecież swojego mantainera.

----------

## SlashBeast

Może to nawyki z PLD, ale Gdy tam prosiłem o bcond do jakiegoś speca dostawłem odpowiedzi w stylu "zrób se sam i przebuduj rpma".

----------

## argasek

@wolk: z tego co widzę, udało Ci się zgłosić buga, więc zakładam, że problem jest rozwiązany. Jeśli tak, proszę [SOLVED].

----------

## wolk

Bug zglosilem ale nikt sie tym nie zajal, a przeciez to 3 minuty roboty.

----------

## dziadu

Developerzy to podbno też ludzie, mają ponoć swoje rodziny i życie... tak słyszałem...

----------

## wolk

Nie obserwuje tego po sobie  :Razz: 

----------

